# Proyecto 2.1 50W+50W+100W



## MFK08 (Jul 4, 2008)

bueno comence con mi proyecto de sistema 2.1 que tenia medio abandonado...

el sistema esta echo con integrados...
2 LM3886TF (amlpificador)
1 LM12CLK (amlpificador)
1 LM1036 (ecualizador)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM3886.PDF
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM12CL.pdf


Me falta la etapa del preamplificador y el filtro pasa bajos que ya casi estoy decido por uno q esta en discucion en un post de  Pequeña señal y un detalle de hacer 3 vumtero uno para cada canal y el otro para el woofer con LM3915.. pero eso mas adelante..

nececitaria hacer la fuente pero de la cual voy a nececitar varias tensiónes.. el transformador q tengo es de 20ca+20ca 30A... y necesito tensiones aparte de los 28cc+28cc 12cc+12cc y 5cc+5cc aca es donde tengo el gran problema si alguien sabe como hacerla me seria de mucha ayuda...

les dejo una foto de como va el proyecto aqui los dos modulos con el LM3886 y el ecualizador con LM1036


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2008)

pa bajar la tension los LM78xx y LM79xx.

por la corriente del transformador no hay problema, pues sobra.

por el pre usa un TL984 cuadrafonico con ganacia 10 y listo. dos canales pa los Lm3886 y el otro pa el sub y pasa bajo.

vumetro con LM3915 io 16.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 4, 2008)

muchas gracias para los del preamplificador.. pero los LM78xx y LM79xx soportan tanta tension de entrada? si es asi el problema esta solucionado...
otra pregunta he visto en elgunas fuentes resistencias en paralelo con los capacitores si no me equiboco son para descargar los capacitores una ves q se desconnecta la fuente si es asi me gustaria saber de q valores son...


----------



## santiago (Jul 5, 2008)

los lmsss 78xx y 79xx se bancan el voltage, ahora para que decargar los capacitores?
apagando el amplificador, con una señal en su entrada, ira amplificando y consumiendo el voltage restante de los capacitores, es lo mismo que cuando tenes prendida una radio, y la desenchufas, la radio sigue prendida un segundo o menos
como yo lo veo, para esta aplicacion no te afectaria

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2008)

Si, en ese sentido, puedes dejar q se descarguen solos, o bien colocar ese resistor, yo lo del resistor lo tenia mas bien para regular mejor el voltaje de salida y q este bien filtrado, a demas de descargar rapidamente pero sin peligros los capacitores.
el problema q puedes tener con esas resistencias es q por lo general son de unos 500ohms o menos y de alta potencia, para q se banquen el consumo.
el tema es q si la fuente esta bien filtrada y estabilizada, no es necesario colocarlas.

saludos amigos.

por cierto: santixman: me agregaste al messenger?


----------



## santiago (Jul 5, 2008)

creo q si
saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> pa bajar la tension los LM78xx y LM79xx.
> 
> por la corriente del transformador no hay problema, pues sobra.
> 
> ...



me interesa si tienes el esuquematico del pre y filtro pasa bajos con el TL984 que mencionas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

Bueno amigo, debere pedirte disculpas, ya que veo que toque mal con el dedo y coloque TL984 mientras quise colocar TL084, el TL084 es un preamplificador cuadraonico, el cual le puedes dar ganancia 10 o mas, para usar como preamplificador de los filtros, para que la señal audible no pierda ganancia.

espero habert ayudado.

el filtro lo haces con un resistor en serie y en cap en paralelo. hay una pagina de internet q se usa para calcular estos dos elementos y veas la freucuencia de corte. es esta:

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/experiment/lowpass/lpf.html


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 14, 2008)

no hay problema... y muchas gracias .....
pero me decidi por motar un filtro pasa bajos q esta en uno de estos hilo un poco mas complejo con un TLC14



Alguien tiene el diagrama de algun amplificador de unos 80 a 120 W mas o menos que trabaje con +28 0 -28... ya q se me hace dificil conseguir el LM12.. y quiero alimentarlo con la misma fuente q a los LM3886.?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

sip
fijate los TDA7293
TDA7294 esos t vana servir.
saludos.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 15, 2008)

los estube viendo y tienen una distorcion del 10% a maxima potencia.......
a lo mejor hay alguno con transistores... pero nunca hice un amplificador con a transistores....estube buscando en el foro pero no he encontrado...


----------



## nicolas_biancotti (Ago 7, 2008)

hola, te queria preguntar como va tu proyecto, ya que estoy hciendo algo parecido. Quiero usar dos lm 3886 como amplificador, y algo mas potente como subwoofer. Que diseño usaste para los lm3886?, que amplificador usaste para el subwoofer? y si tienen diferentes tensiones de alimentacion como hiciste para adaptarlas?.
 Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2008)

Creo q los LM ya proveen una muy buena potencia, y no tienen tan alta distorcion. eso es a maxima potencia llegando a 62 watts, pero en 50 watts tienen baja distorcion.

igualmente, hay varios integrados para mas potencia, para el sub, pero seguro lleva otra alimentacion. los que sirven bien con la misma alimentacion que los LM3886t son los tda 729x, el 7293 provee 80 watts reales.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 7, 2008)

nicolas_biancotti dijo:
			
		

> hola, te queria preguntar como va tu proyecto, ya que estoy hciendo algo parecido. Quiero usar dos lm 3886 como amplificador, y algo mas potente como subwoofer. Que diseño usaste para los lm3886?, que amplificador usaste para el subwoofer? y si tienen diferentes tensiones de alimentacion como hiciste para adaptarlas?.
> Gracias



hola.. mi proyecto va un poco lento pero va jaja el tema dinero mata.... esta semana ya estoy terminando de armar el pre con el filtro pasa bajo activo para el sub y la fuente. 
para el sub pensaba en un LM12CLK que trabaja con la misma tension pero es bastante caro... luego vi otro con transistores pero en mi ciudad no los consigo.. asique es todo un tema.. si de ultima no consigo ninguno he visto un esquema con 2 LM3886 trabajando en puente q entrega 100w de esta manera me hebito trabajar con difernetes tensiones. y q no se encaresca tanto el proyecto...


----------



## nicolas_biancotti (Ago 8, 2008)

hola gracias por contestar. el lm 12clk no lo encontre todavia pero debe estar mas o menos 60$ y cada lm3886 me sale 48 asi que si consigo el lm creo que me sale mas barato hacer el lm12. cOn respecto a la fuente te queria preguntar de cuantos amper es el transformador y con que tensio vas a alimentar el el 3886. 

Yo pensaba hacerlo con +/- 35, pero como los parlantes que tengo son de 4 ohm creo que tiene que ser menos de 30

gracias


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 8, 2008)

si lo vas a hacer con 4oms alimentalo con +/-28 el transformador es de unos 20+20 por 4A para dos modulos y lm 12CLK otros 4A si no me equiboco. Asique el transformador de 8A te va a alcansar.
si lo alimetas con +/-35 el transformador de 25+25 por la misma corriente....yo compre un puente diodo de 8A dos condensadores de 10.000  micro x 50v y el transformador aun no lo tengo. ni se lo q sale lo voy a tener q mandar a hacer.


----------



## Power-off (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola, Como va tu proyecto? Te queria hacer una pregunte sobre el 12CLK , y esque si el solito entrega 80w, encontre este pcb para armar el 12CLK, pero no se si sirva. Bueno la duda es esa, por que me parece extraño un solo integrado de 4+1 pines con 11 componentes entregue 80 watts. Bueno Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 2, 2008)

bueno mi proyecto cayo bastante ya que no logre hacer funcionar los lm 3886 nose si venian fallados o que. asique hice dos modulos del zinclair z30 q anda de mil maravillas. apenas termine todo edito el primer post. sobre el lm 12clk si entrega esa potencia y el diagrama esta bien. eso si refirgelalo bien porque calienta bastante.


----------



## Power-off (Dic 2, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta MFK08


----------

